# Challenges. Confused. (DoorDash)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is the second time this has happened. I see this on my Promo page, but no Challenge conditions. Link just leads to a general info page about what challenges are, etc. 










No challenges ever appeared.

I’m confused what this is. Why do they put it on the promo page if they don’t plan to follow through?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Many of the promo and challenges are only designed to make drivers do stupid things like take bad offers. 

On DD it's best when they just offer + $x.xx per delivery. However, since DD pays black box offers many times the bonus money offers are just a shell game.

No Extra
DD pay: $4.00
Tip:  $3.00
Total $7.00

+ $1.50 bonus
DD Pay: $2.50
Tip: $3.00
Bonus: $1.50
Total. $7.00

Since there is no way of actually calculating the delivery you are getting what they tell you is "extra". It's an Honor system and they're dishonorable.

Since most incentives are just blatant driver manipulation, you will almost always make more money just doing your normal screening of offers. My advice is to ignore any "challenges" and don't chase them. (If you could see them)


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is one of the reasons I moved away from DD - I made less money with their promos than without. The numbers never change. Same crap offers, they just move the numbers around.

Say what one will about Uber, but at least their quests don’t change their offers. Sure, one’s more likely to take crappier ones, but I still got my usual ones, too.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Today I have one for 25 deliveries for $25. I've only came close to that one time in two years of doing this and that was 22 deliveries a year ago in March. I'm not even going to come close to 25 today and I won't even try.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> Today I have one for 25 deliveries for $25. I've only came close to that one time in two years of doing this and that was 22 deliveries a year ago in March. I'm not even going to come close to 25 today and I won't even try.


In one day?!? Not gonna happen here unless you take really crappy orders, including walmart. And that’s only $1/order, not worth it. At all.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> In one day?!? Not gonna happen here unless you take really crappy orders, including walmart. And that’s only $1/order, not worth it. At all.


Exactly. 25 deliveries in one day is pretty much impossible. I'm not accepting anything less than $10. Last night I did 3 deliveries and made $115 on DD alone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t get pings like that on DD. If it’s over $10, it’s going into the boondocks 12 miles away (so essentially 24 miles). Best pings I get on DD are around $7 going 3-5 miles. Is why I shifted to UE. My AE on DD went into single digits within my first month.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Doodoodash:


----------



## Yomann (Sep 23, 2014)

At least DD does not penalize you on AR, or send annoying messages about it being "bad for the community".


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Yomann said:


> At least DD does not penalize you on AR, or send annoying messages about it being "bad for the community".


When I first started doing DD, GH and UE two years ago this month, I would turn on UE and just decline everything that they sent me. I was not going anywhere for offers paying me $4 going 10+ miles. They weren't showing the estimate including tip yet so we had no idea what to expect on the final pay. January came and I still hadn't made a single delivery on UE and one day, they sent me a text asking me when I might actually do a delivery. I replied back saying that I would as soon as they stopped sending my garbage orders and I included a screenshot of an offer going 10 miles for $4. I never got a reply back. In two years, I have only 124 deliveries in and I haven't done a delivery since early August although I've been going available everyday for the past week.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Yomann said:


> At least DD does not penalize you on AR, or send annoying messages about it being "bad for the community".


Your "Penalty" is not being a "Top Dasher"!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Your "Penalty" is not being a "Top Dasher"!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yomann said:


> At least DD does not penalize you on AR, or send annoying messages about it being "bad for the community".


I know I'm doing things right when I'm told I'm bad for the community at least twice per night.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Maybe the _community_ should tip better.

I’m really scared to jinx myself, but I rarely see a really bad ping from UE. “Not great” is the worst it gets usually. Maybe 1 or 2 in 2 months.So I’m genuinely surprised when I read UE is consistently bad.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> I know I'm doing things right when I'm told I'm bad for the community at least twice per night.


You're_ really_ doing it right when Lyft tells you you are a _disgrace _to the community and ought to be _ashamed _of yourself!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Maybe the _community_ should tip better.
> 
> I’m really scared to jinx myself, but I rarely see a really bad ping from UE. “Not great” is the worst it gets usually. Maybe 1 or 2 in 2 months.So I’m genuinely surprised when I read UE is consistently bad.


I declined an UberEats ping today. $5 including expected tip, restauraunt is 10 miles away, estimated 35 minutes to complete.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I declined an UberEats ping today. $5 including expected tip, restauraunt is 10 miles away, estimated 35 minutes to complete.


I got one of thise today, too.

I wasn’t saying it doesn’t happen; I meant compared to DD they’re rare. I very rarely get stuff like this on Uber.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I got one of thise today, too.
> 
> I wasn’t saying it doesn’t happen; I meant compared to DD they’re rare. I very rarely get stuff like this on Uber.
> 
> View attachment 616107


This is the first challenge on DD that I think I've gotten in a year. They don't generally give them to regular dashers. Same with UE.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Many of the promo and challenges are only designed to make drivers do stupid things like take bad offers.
> 
> On DD it's best when they just offer + $x.xx per delivery. However, since DD pays black box offers many times the bonus money offers are just a shell game.
> 
> ...


Spot on here. 👏


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Exactly. 25 deliveries in one day is pretty much impossible.


Firmly disagree. On days I leave the house at 3am and enter the delivery area at 4am, work all day until close to midnight doing the multi app game, it is VERY possible. However, while I am signed up for DoorDash and do one delivery per week to stay active, DoorDash is not in my deck of cards on a typical delivery day because I flat out do not like them. However, it is not impossible to do 45 to 65 deliveries in one day if you are putting in 18 to 19 hours. Facts. Maybe you are out there for 4 to 5 hours jurkin' off 🥖👋 maybe doing one delivery an hour trying to at least cover your gas money and a meal. I can see why then you feel it is impossible.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

The Jax said:


> Firmly disagree. On days I leave the house at 3am and enter the delivery area at 4am, work all day until close to midnight doing the multi app game, it is VERY possible. However, while I am signed up for DoorDash and do one delivery per week to stay active, DoorDash is not in my deck of cards on a typical delivery day because I flat out do not like them. However, it is not impossible to do 45 to 65 deliveries in one day if you are putting in 18 to 19 hours. Facts. Maybe you are out there for 4 to 5 hours jurkin' off 🥖👋 maybe doing one delivery an hour trying to at least cover your gas money and a meal. I can see why then you feel it is impossible.


You said it yourself, you have to work major serious hours to get that many deliveries in. I'm trying to do this now after two years in much less hours and much less deliveries and make as much as I can. Last night I made $165 in six deliveries and I did it in 4 hours. I cherry pick and will generally only accept orders of $18 and over because those are the ones that will pay me more. Thursday night I accepted one order for $23 that ended up paying me $69. There's no way I'm starting out at 5 AM working all the way till midnight just to get 25 deliveries in. That's insane.

Hers's what I did Thursday in 3 deliveries, none of these were less than $18 on acceptance.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> I'm trying to do this now after two years in much less hours and much less deliveries and make as much as I can.


You are doing it wrong.

You are trying to translate what you are doing into leaving a delivery driver job for a better paying delivery driver job. This is actually not the case. You need to stop focusing on the money. If you focus on the money, the apps will eat you alive and you will be left bad mouthing and hating the apps when really, it is you who is making the bad decisions.

If you want to work less hours for more money, quit the apps and find a better paying job.

The point is, you first need to focus on your delivery area. Make your boundaries. Know what boundaries to not cross or you will be receiving offers to go to undesirable areas. Know your restaurants. Get to know the people. Know which ones have their crap together and which ones are an easy reject/cancel. Know your distance. Know when an 8 mile delivery will work and when it won't, from compensation to where you are picking up from and where you are dropping off to shutting off taking new offers and how long it takes you to get back to the core. Know where to go in the core during certain times. Know what you are worth. Do not take offers less than that. Be happy to take offers down to that minimum. Do not set the bar too high.

If you can master all of that, you do not have to cherry pick. You get in your car, drive into the core, turn on your app or apps, and rock it all day. This is what sets apart the professional drivers from soccer moms and weekend warriors. If you focus on HOW you will make money, you will make money. If you focus on just the money, you are missing the bigger picture. I hope that helps.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> There's no way I'm starting out at 5 AM working all the way till midnight just to get 25 deliveries in. That's insane.


It is called putting in a hard days work for a hard days pay. Also, if you do 25 deliveries from 5am to midnight, you are absolutely cherry picking and have too much down time jurkin off 🥖👋 because I can easily knock out 25 deliveries in less than 9 to 10 hours. So imagine how many deliveries I do in 18 to 19 hours? If you think I am making $200 a day doing that, you are wrong. Then I sleep for a few hours, grab some coffee, and do it again. And no, I am not taking $3 deliveries. You have to get out there, master your delivery area, keep the coffee flowing, and hustle. It is not insane when you make a few thousand per week. 😉👈


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

The Jax said:


> It is called putting in a hard days work for a hard days pay. Also, if you do 25 deliveries from 5am to midnight, you are absolutely cherry picking and have too much down time jurkin off 🥖👋 because I can easily knock out 25 deliveries in less than 9 to 10 hours. So imagine how many deliveries I do in 18 to 19 hours? If you think I am making $200 a day doing that, you are wrong. Then I sleep for a few hours, grab some coffee, and do it again. And no, I am not taking $3 deliveries. You have to get out there, master your delivery area, keep the coffee flowing, and hustle. It is not insane when you make a few thousand per week. 😉👈


If you are fine putting an 18 to 19 hours doing this well you have no life. I'm 57 years old and I'm more than happy putting in 34 hours a day and coming home with anywhere from $115-$200. Like I said I'm trying to make as much money as possible in his least amount of hours as possible. You keep spending all day doing it so if it makes you happy.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> If you are fine putting an 18 to 19 hours doing this well you have no life. I'm 57 years old and I'm more than happy putting in 34 hours a day and coming home with anywhere from $115-$200. Like I said I'm trying to make as much money as possible in his least amount of hours as possible. You keep spending all day doing it so if it makes you happy.


I have no life? 🙄

Actually, the point of what I do is, I put in my time and make that money. In the end, I have more than enough money I need after expenses and taxes to take a day off, a week off, whatever. It is the ultimate freedom of being an independent contractors. You think I work all day, everyday? No. I have off time where I spend time with people I care about and also go on trips. I am having the time of my life. Working like you do, I would work less hours and work everyday of the week. So, who is working smarter?

The point is having a good quality of life. Your life is less than ideal when you have an employer or contract controlling you. No one controls me. I choose to put in all those hours so that more than enough of my bills are paid and have the absolute freedom to take off whenever I want and go on vacation or a night out whenever I want. Now I admit, I do not take as much time off as I would like because I enjoying going out there and making money and having fun doing it. However, I could literally take an entire month off and it would not phase me. So when I do work, I do not feel pressured I need to be here. And to be honest, that is the best feeling in the world.

However, if making $100 per day working a few hours and waiting around for only the good orders seems to work for you, have fun. 🤷‍♂️


----------

